# Geopeptides review



## Beedeezy

I ordered LGD-4033 and S-4 to run as a stack for four weeks. 
Never used any research chem before I didn't have too many expectation. 
On day one I took the first dose and the first thing that popped in my head was "this doesn't taste too bad". I had heard and read about how bad these tasted and thought, this really is not bad not sure what the big stink was. 
Since taking them I haven't really did have the feeling of 'well being' that I had also read and heard about. It's been about five days and this morning not sure why but the first thing that popped in my head while still laying in bed was I was gonna drop the GEOpep LGD and try the Pro Peptides LGD that I received the same day from the contest they did here. 
Opened the new bottle loaded it up and through it back. 
UGH! Tasted sharp as hell! I mean I could taste the chemicals and regardless of the taste was kinda happy. 
It may be placebo but I have had a good feeling today. I guess this is the feeling of 'well being' I had read so much about. 
Long story short, pretty sure the GeoPeptides is either nothing or extremely underdosed.
I will finish the Pro Peptides and see if I notice anything.


----------



## metsfan4life

so far Peptide Pros stane has been great (its sharp tasting but it works). ordered some more and the PCT.


----------



## Improving

Beedeezy said:


> I ordered LGD-4033 and S-4 to run as a stack for four weeks.
> Never used any research chem before I didn't have too many expectation.
> On day one I took the first dose and the first thing that popped in my head was "this doesn't taste too bad". I had heard and read about how bad these tasted and thought, this really is not bad not sure what the big stink was.
> Since taking them I haven't really did have the feeling of 'well being' that I had also read and heard about. It's been about five days and this morning not sure why but the first thing that popped in my head while still laying in bed was I was gonna drop the GEOpep LGD and try the Pro Peptides LGD that I received the same day from the contest they did here.
> Opened the new bottle loaded it up and through it back.
> UGH! Tasted sharp as hell! I mean I could taste the chemicals and regardless of the taste was kinda happy.
> It may be placebo but I have had a good feeling today. I guess this is the feeling of 'well being' I had read so much about.
> Long story short, pretty sure the GeoPeptides is either nothing or extremely underdosed.
> I will finish the Pro Peptides and see if I notice anything.



Geo uses other stuff then most rc companies with their grain alcohal and all. Ive used a lot of geo stuff. Spoke to the guy a lot. Its a legit lab and he sell legit shit. Most dont know me on this forum but on others ppl know me as a rc whore! New one pops up and im the first to try them out ha

geo is good. Just wont taste like other ppls


----------



## Beedeezy

Improving said:


> Geo uses other stuff then most rc companies with their grain alcohal and all. Ive used a lot of geo stuff. Spoke to the guy a lot. Its a legit lab and he sell legit shit. Most dont know me on this forum but on others ppl know me as a rc whore! New one pops up and im the first to try them out ha
> 
> geo is good. Just wont taste like other ppls



I disagree and will never use them again after speaking with some other brothers that have told be about their product. 
I have two products from them that taste EXACTLY the same and have had zero results from. 
The S-4 doesn't have sides which is weird, and Feel no different after taking the LGD.


----------

